# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  for Deb Tor

## MIke R

I know you are a big Jodi Picoult fan.. I just got this e mail from her PR office..coming out March 4th..

here is the advance peek into it...it sounds good:



Shay Bourne - New Hampshire

----------


## MIke R

bump

----------


## andynap

Hump- She's not online down here

----------


## MIke R

smart girl.....I'll bump it up later in the week

----------


## JEK

I'll print it off for her . . . I'm online and have a printer :-)

----------


## andynap

> I'll print it off for her . . . I'm online and have a printer :-)



And just what will she do with the info here?  Like it's a matter of life and death?

----------


## JEK

> I'll print it off for her . . . I'm online and have a printer :-) 
> 
> 
> 
> And just what will she do with the info here?  Like it's a matter of life and death?



And to think that I thought you had mellowed since being on the island :-)

----------


## andynap

> I'll print it off for her . . . I'm online and have a printer :-) 
> 
> 
> 
> And just what will she do with the info here?  Like it's a matter of life and death? 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that I thought you had mellowed since being on the island :-)



LOL

----------


## MIke R

here is an idea....you guys are mere miles apart....shut the idiot boxes off and go  discuss it IN PERSON over a cup of coffee....LMAO

----------


## JEK

> here is an idea....you guys are mere miles apart....shut the idiot boxes off and go  discuss it IN PERSON over a cup of coffee....LMAO



Personally, I've had my in-person fix for the week :-) Miles?  tens of meters!

----------


## MIke R

good..bravo...now shut er down and pay attention to Mrs JEK!!

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:"Personally, I've had my in-person fix for the week :-)""

So I assume you aren't coming Friday??

----------


## Dennis

> smart girl.....I'll bump it up later in the week



She's probably just as confused as I am that a guy named "Shay Bourne" could do anything more sinister than screw up the color of your perm down at the salon.

----------

